# childrens vitamin overdose likely Q's??



## cmoma (Aug 3, 2006)

My husband just took our 4.5 yr old daughter to the ER because we believe she ate around 25 childrens gummy vitamins. She would not tell us but our oldest said he saw her with them earlier today. She was not exhibiting any signs of an overdose as of 20 min ago when they left...but we wanted to take her in to be sure.

I'm not sure what I am looking for other than just some btdt moms and the outcome? How likely is it that she will get sick...do all kids mutivitamins contain the same amount of iron? What are the other vitamins that could pose a risk?

The were Natures plus animal bubble gum flavor multi's...

Thanks for any info you all might be able to share


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Some childrens' gummies contain no iron. Did you read the bottle?


----------



## cmoma (Aug 3, 2006)

The nurse at the ER called Poison Control she would of needed to eaten 77 of them for an overdose, she ate around 25. So all should be ok. just needs to be seen by the Dr on call.

the iron level was low 1 mg per 2 gummies...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, per Dr. Sears the daily iron requirement is 10 mg for her age. So 12.5mg is nothing to worry about, and there is nothing else in her gummies to worry about. Your daughter should be fine!

http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/t043100.asp


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Articles about iron overdose in children (should reassure you):

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0816/is_3_21/ai_n6358449/

and

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1011689-overview

10mg/kg body weight is an overdose amount


----------



## cmoma (Aug 3, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

yup everything should be good.

and yeah in cases like this Poison control is the real authority - not so much ER.

my ped had asked us to keep an eye for diahhrhea and dd had none.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

In the future, I'd call poison control first. They'll figure out overdose levels and if you need to the ER and/or if there is behavior to be concerned about. When talking to them last week (sigh), I learned that it would be pretty rare for a child to OD off of a child's product. Usually, the child needs to take too much of an adult product. (i.e. when DS drank 3/4 bottle of child ibuprofen because it was "tasty") OD level would have been a bottle and a half.


----------



## cmoma (Aug 3, 2006)

yup lesson learned Poinson Control first! Thats exactly what the nurse at the ER did...


----------



## Stacey12 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hopefully everything is OK.

Those damn gummy vitamins can taste good and be addictive!


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

When our son was 20 months old, he knew how to open childproof bottle lids....and he proceeded to eat an entire container of Flintstones. The first thing they asked at poison control was if they contained iron, which they didn't. Thank God! Nothing wrong with him except for bright yellow pee for a few days!

Glad your kiddo is fine.


----------



## freewaymaster (Mar 21, 2017)

*Eat too many Flintstones vitamins?*

Lucky for you and the rest of us parents, they do not contain iron, so there's no immediate worry. I called the poison control center and they said unless your child eat like 500 of them, there's no danger. you'll have some mild vomiting, and a few days of diahrea but there's no emergency. I realize this thread is from long ago, but this update is more important now than ever.


----------

